# How bad is milk for dogs?



## Sharbel

DJEtzel said:


> The problem with milk is that dogs are lactose intolerant, so it just isn't good for them in general. And if you were feeding good kibble and milk, maybe even crappy kibble, you're throwing off the calcium/phosphorus levels which can actually HURT his bones, not help them.
> 
> Basically, if your kid LOVED candy and that's all they ever wanted to eat, would you let them? Dogs love crappy food because it's sugary and bad for them, not because it's healthy. It's your job as the mother/owner to make a responsible decision for you child/pet.


Although I value the above opinion since I am giving my dog 1/2 liter of fresh cow milk on a daily basis fot the last 6 1/2 years on the belief that this will strengthen his bones because of the additional calcium and as this did not cause him any problem so far and as I am prepared to give it up provided I am convinced it is hazardous for his health I would like to invite some additional comments and opinions.

Is there any scientific research to prove that milk consumption when *a dog CAN TOLERATE IT* and when there are no adverse consequences to his general condition is dangerous to his health?


----------



## Lin

Well, most species lack the enzyme to digest milk (break down lactose) past weaning. This includes humans, and is the reason why so many people are lactose intolerant. 

Milk doesn't contain as much calcium as the dairy council would like you to believe. Goats milk is actually much healthier than cows milk. With adding calcium, you don't want to be throwing off the calcium/phosphorus ratio. If you want to increase your dogs calcium feeding raw bones would be a much better option as they contain phosphorus as well and are more balanced. They also scrape teeth clean.


----------



## Sharbel

Thanks a lot. But he loves it. He got used to FINISHING OFF the milk first and then his kibble. 

So here goes the question once again. It is not an issue how rich in calcium is cow milk or goat milk or bones raw or cooked.

*The question is:* 

Is there any scientific research to prove that milk consumption *WHEN A DOG CAN TOLERATE IT* and when *there are no adverse consequences to his general condition is dangerous to his health?*


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

No shock.. not ALL dogs are lactose intolerant. Here's more info:

Lactose Intolerance | Lactose Intolerance in Dogs | Information on Canine Lactose Intolerance

Is It OK to Give a Dog Milk or Dairy Products?


----------



## GSDElsa

Well, I think that the biggest concern for phosphorus and calcium is when they are puppies and growing. It's a pretty common nutritional fact that unbalanced ratios and levels of phosphorus and calcium can be detrimental to bone development. No, I don't have a reference at the moment, but I'm sure the web is overflowing with information.

I'm not so sure that it would be bad at 6 1/2 years of age, but large breed puppies really do require a delicate balance of the two. Too much calcium is NOT good for growing LBP's.

And for that matter, it's not necessarily something where you're going to go "oh my gosh, he's limping today! The milk did something!" We're talking about bone development. Which may effect him at 8 months or may effect him at 8 years. So, IMO, you don't necessarily know if it was/has had adverse consequences on his health.


----------



## Lin

I wanted to add NEVER feed cooked bones. Its not a nutritional issue but an issue that cooked bones splinter and can puncture the digestive tract.


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones

> *The question is:*
> 
> Is there any scientific research to prove that milk consumption *WHEN A DOG CAN TOLERATE IT* and when *there are no adverse consequences to his general condition is dangerous to his health?*


First off, let me just say that I don't know the answer to this question. But the reason you're probably having trouble finding a proven answer to this question, _scientifically_, is because the traits qualifying participants for a research based study on this (dogs that have been given milk, how they tolerate the milk, how long they've been given milk) severely limit the potential population of the study. 

This kind of study would be relatively long term, and specific, and as a result be very expensive to fund professionally. Unfortunately, I think the odds of finding any reputable study done on this is slim to none. =/


----------



## Sharbel

"Lactose intolerance" in most dogs and in some human alike is the inability to digest milk. However this is the rule but as with every rule there are exceptions.

Given that a dog as much as a man too can tolerate lactose and somehow *the dog’s body is able to produce its own special lactose-splitting enzyme… an enzyme known as lactase* then there is not any danger to his health unless the intake of calcium exceeds the RDA of 2.5%.

Thus as *my dog drinks between 1/4/ Lt to 1/2 Lt every morning for the last 61/2 years and more* ( since 26/9/2003 actually) without any problem whatsoever (being sick, having diarrhea, vomiting or the likes) I should assume that I should not deprive him of this pleasure. *He actually does not start eating his breakfast unless he drinks his milk.*

As for the claims that it is not natural for a dog to consume a cow's milk or that a goat's milk is better I say that milk of a cow for a dog to drink is as natural as the meat of the same cow is for the dog to eat!!!

By the same measure by which there is no research to prove that a dog should drink milk there is also no research that proves that a dog shouldn't drink milk because it is bad for him...

It comes down to this then: *A dog should drink milk as far as he can tolerate it and as long as he loves and enjoys it.* I read stories in some other forums that dogs drunk milk for over 10 years and were still doing great. There is no reason whatsoever for these dogs to stop drinking milk simply because most dogs can not tolerate lactose...


----------



## Mrs.K

Mine get Kefir every day. Kefir is mad out of milk and no intoleranc here. In fact they've never had such a great looking healthy poop


----------



## Sharbel

It is a fact that cow and goat milk contains 4.5% to 5% lactose, compared to 3.1% in dog’s milk and 4.2% in cat’s milk. 

It is the high level of lactose in cow's milk that may overpower a dog's ability to digest it. This is why many pups often get diarrhea from drinking cow's milk. This does not mean that milk is unhealthy for dogs and cats. On the contrary, in pets that are able to tolerate it, milk can be an excellent source of protein and calcium.

Pets with milk intolerance can still consume dairy products under certain circumstances. For example, dairy products such as cheese (including cottage cheese) and unpasteurized yogurt usually have the lactose removed or have it partially broken down through bacterial action. As a result, these products are often well tolerated by cats and dogs that would otherwise get diarrhea after drinking milk.

Although some argue that neither boiling milk nor the use of skimmed milk affects an animal's inability to tolerate milk, since the lactose content remains unchanged in either case yet it seems that low fat skimmed milk due to the process used to arrive at it must contain less lactose than the full fat milk. I always give my dog low fat milk however. The same is said for pasteurized yogurt and cultured milk (e.g. buttermilk), neither of which is well tolerated by lactase-deficient pets.


----------



## Emoore

I guess my question is why WOULD you feed it? It's not something he needs, it doesn't add any essential nutrients. You don't _think_ it will harm him, but you don't know for 100% sure or you wouldn't have started this thread. Just because he likes it? There are plenty of other things out there he'd like just as much. My dog loves vanilla ice cream but I'm not going to give him half a liter of the stuff per day. Also I wonder what nutrients the milk is crowding out.


----------



## Lin

Mrs.K said:


> Mine get Kefir every day. Kefir is mad out of milk and no intoleranc here. In fact they've never had such a great looking healthy poop


Kefir and yogurt are completely different as the bacterial cultures present break down lactose. Lactose intolerant individuals have no problem with these products.


----------



## doggiedad

what animal gets milk after it's weaned? 


Sharbel said:


> Although I value the above opinion since I am giving my dog 1/2 liter of fresh cow milk on a daily basis fot the last 6 1/2 years on the belief that this will strengthen his bones because of the additional calcium and as this did not cause him any problem so far and as I am prepared to give it up provided I am convinced it is hazardous for his health I would like to invite some additional comments and opinions.
> 
> Is there any scientific research to prove that milk consumption when *a dog CAN TOLERATE IT* and when there are no adverse consequences to his general condition is dangerous to his health?


----------



## Sharbel

doggiedad said:


> what animal gets milk after it's weaned?


A GSD called Richie! lol :laugh:

And hold it. I did not tell you the last one...I mix milk with raw egg and beat it like when we make an omelet and he loves it too. I am trying to get him a recipe that will make his fur stronger, healthier and improved in general.

I also break in his milk one capsule of Omega 3 supplement enriched with vitamins A, D and E. I will let you know of the results. So far no diarrhea or other side effects.


----------



## Samba

What is the rational for adding a sugar to a dog's diet when the nutrients can be obtained from other foods?


----------



## Sharbel

Samba said:


> What is the rational for adding a sugar to a dog's diet when the nutrients can be obtained from other foods?


By sugar you mean lactose I suppose. The fact is that the only danger from lactose intake is that those not tolerating it may experience side effects such as diarrhea. If a dog can tolerate it, if there are no adverse side effects, if he likes it as part of his diet and he got used to drink at least 1/4 Lt before his breakfast why should I deprive him this pleasure.

This is the rational for adding a "sugar" to a dog's diet. *MILK is the first food of any living creature , puppy or baby, or young animal *and I do not see why all of you see it so negatively.


----------



## Samba

I work hard to minimize unnecessary sugars in my dog's diet. They can possibly lead to bacterial imbalance, diabetes and some cancers thrive in a high sugar environment.

Milk is designed for neonatal development and is highly species specific. Once past the developmental period where it is needed and also being unable to obtain milk specific to canines, I don't see that the benefit outweighs possible problems. 

I prefer a high protein, lower carbohydrate diet for my dogs. Some dog foods do utilize carbohydrates as a large amount of the energy source in the food. This is mainly driven by economic considerations. Those are not good enough reasons for me to opt for the carbs. Calcium, protein and other nutrients are available in food without feeding a lactose carbohydrate high food.


----------



## doggiedad

i give my dog femur bones cooked and raw. 
when cooked they're baked for 20 minutes
or so. so far they've never splintered.



Lin said:


> I wanted to add NEVER feed cooked bones. Its not a nutritional issue but an issue that cooked bones splinter and can puncture the digestive tract.


----------



## Lin

doggiedad said:


> i give my dog femur bones cooked and raw.
> when cooked they're baked for 20 minutes
> or so. so far they've never splintered.


Sorry I should have been more specific, the OP made a comment about calcium in milk vs. bones raw or cooked. So I was specifically refering to bones being fully consumed for calcium, and not recreational bones. 

Feeding recreational bones is a personal choice, I don't because of the danger of breaking teeth. I still got kicked in the butt for it though  I spent a night at a friends place and Tessa broke her right top canine on a recreational femur bone while there. Isn't that the way it always happens? You go OUT of your way to avoid something, and then it happens. But those who don't avoid it never have problems! lol

Shar, I feed raw egg yolks to Emma daily. There is nothing wrong with feeding raw eggs. And both my dogs get fish oil capsules as well. If you are feeding raw eggs daily though you should supplement with biotin or start cooking the egg whites. Egg whites have a lot of a glycoprotein called avidin which binds with the biotin in the egg yolks. It used to be believed that enough biotin was available in the yolks to prevent this from being an issue. However its now known that there ISN'T enough biotin in the egg yolk for the avidin to bind with, and when feeding in large amounts (such as an egg every single day) it will bind with the biotin in the body and can lead to a deficiency. I separate my eggs and give Emma the yolks daily, and after a few days cook the whites I've saved and feed them. Cooking denatures the avidin.


----------



## Sharbel

Thanks Lin. I do not feed eggs every day . Just 2-3 per week. Lets say every other day. Still I insist on milk so I mix up milk and egg plus omega 3 supplements. I am actually looking for a way to combat excessive shedding through a suitable diet.

Any suggestions on this?

As for milk since I started this thread seeing the reaction despite the fact that there are no side effects I gradually reduced it to less than half a liter per day ( since I also add a raw chicken egg).

I feel though that the issue of milk consumption is still open. It will be hard to be persuaded that milk is in any way damaging his health while he is so used to it that he will not start eating his breakfast if he does not drink his milk first.

I also feel that the milk issue is already exhausted... Thanks everybody for all the input!


----------



## Holmeshx2

one of the best ways to help excess shedding is through a strictly raw diet most people have fantastic results with it. The milk issue honestly becomes something of personal choice. Some dogs tolerate it just fine and have no problems it doesn't really benefit them and it doesn't always hurt them either. Same as kids and candy it doesn't always hurt the kid so some parents avoid it some are fine giving it to them both sides will argue they are right but in the end there is no right answer.

Yes they all start out with it but a calf starts out with cows milk a dog starts out with dogs milk a puppy can not live on cows milk it doesn't have the right nutrients for them. We've given ours milk and ice cream things like that but it's not every single day and it's not large amounts either never had any bad reactions to it and of course they liked it but it's more for a treat not a regular part of their diet.

The main thing I see as an issue is your justifying it by saying it's cause he likes it and refuses to eat breakfast without it. For me personally I wouldn't give something all the time as part of a regular diet just because they liked it and certainly wouldn't give something to my dogs because they demanded it and refused to eat with out however yet again this is a thing of personal preference.


----------



## mazza

Sharbel said:


> Although I value the above opinion since I am giving my dog 1/2 liter of fresh cow milk on a daily basis fot the last 6 1/2 years on the belief that this will strengthen his bones because of the additional calcium and as this did not cause him any problem so far and as I am prepared to give it up provided I am convinced it is hazardous for his health I would like to invite some additional comments and opinions.
> 
> Is there any scientific research to prove that milk consumption when *a dog CAN TOLERATE IT* and when there are no adverse consequences to his general condition is dangerous to his health?


I have to agree that Goats milk is the better option than cows milk yes all dogs are different just like us but his weight could become an issue. If you are going to continue to give him cows milk you might consider watering it down half milk half fresh water


----------



## draza.mihajlovic.ccc

Sharbel said:


> Although I value the above opinion since I am giving my dog 1/2 liter of fresh cow milk on a daily basis fot the last 6 1/2 years on the belief that this will strengthen his bones because of the additional calcium and as this did not cause him any problem so far and as I am prepared to give it up provided I am convinced it is hazardous for his health I would like to invite some additional comments and opinions.
> 
> Is there any scientific research to prove that milk consumption when *a dog CAN TOLERATE IT* and when there are no adverse consequences to his general condition is dangerous to his health?





Sharbel said:


> Although I value the above opinion since I am giving my dog 1/2 liter of fresh cow milk on a daily basis fot the last 6 1/2 years on the belief that this will strengthen his bones because of the additional calcium and as this did not cause him any problem so far and as I am prepared to give it up provided I am convinced it is hazardous for his health I would like to invite some additional comments and opinions.
> 
> Is there any scientific research to prove that milk consumption when *a dog CAN TOLERATE IT* and when there are no adverse consequences to his general condition is dangerous to his health?


if the dog has no problems drinking milk it is good for him, where is your proof that milk is bad for dog's? milk is bad for humans who are lactos intolerant that includes dog's. but milk is not bad for dog's or humans who can tolerate milk and have no problems. Milk is full of vitamins and beneficial things including calcium.. my dog's growing up drank loads of milk and never had any problems, we did stop feeding them milk as they grew older because they many times develope intolerance with age... MY GSD DRINKS MILK DAILY EATS FRUITS AND VEGETABLES DAILY EATS BEST KIBBLE THERE IS FOR A GSD, and is super strong healthy and active no problems his coat shines bright... stop spreading fear that milk is bad on it's own.... no it's NOT


----------



## draza.mihajlovic.ccc

Holmeshx2 said:


> one of the best ways to help excess shedding is through a strictly raw diet most people have fantastic results with it. The milk issue honestly becomes something of personal choice. Some dogs tolerate it just fine and have no problems it doesn't really benefit them and it doesn't always hurt them either. Same as kids and candy it doesn't always hurt the kid so some parents avoid it some are fine giving it to them both sides will argue they are right but in the end there is no right answer.
> 
> Yes they all start out with it but a calf starts out with cows milk a dog starts out with dogs milk a puppy can not live on cows milk it doesn't have the right nutrients for them. We've given ours milk and ice cream things like that but it's not every single day and it's not large amounts either never had any bad reactions to it and of course they liked it but it's more for a treat not a regular part of their diet.
> 
> The main thing I see as an issue is your justifying it by saying it's cause he likes it and refuses to eat breakfast without it. For me personally I wouldn't give something all the time as part of a regular diet just because they liked it and certainly wouldn't give something to my dogs because they demanded it and refused to eat with out however yet again this is a thing of personal preference.


if your dog is living just off milk poor dog?? who feeds their dog only milk??? it's a added bonus to their diet...


----------

